# WHY is my turkey purple??



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Serious answers, please, I bought a frozen hen turkey, as I normally do, noticed after unwrapping, its purple under the skin! It dosent smell bad, I went ahead and brined it--and I guess I'll put it on to cook--but the flesh under the skin is all purple, breast and all. Not bled out? a bronze turkey?(thought they used white?) Help??


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

OMG you've got barney!!!!!!!!  Just teasing other then when maybe it was stamped at the processing center and it's from the food ink I'd say maybe call the 800 number and ask or maybe they have a web site that might say. I know my mom has fixed a couple turkeys over the years that had some purple markings but are you saying it's the whole bird that's purple?


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

YES!! The whole doggone bird is purple under the skin. Ever had a chicken get brused while processing? thats the color of this turkeys flesh. I though maybe it was a bronze or other than white turkey, but I've bought a lot of frozen turkeys-and never one like this. I guess, guess, mind you, thats its o k to eat--but it would give Barney a run for his money!


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

just asked my mom what she though and she said perhaps it's a collection of blood under then skin or some sort of perservitive. A good thing to do would be call the company that sold the bird (butterbul, pilgrims shame or whoever) and ask them about it. Other then this we're outta ideas. Good luck.


----------



## silentcrow (Mar 15, 2005)

My guesses are dye or severe bruising. I'm leaning towards the bruising as the most likely culprit. No matter what else you do, contact the company and complain! I filed a complaint on my Thanksgiving turkey...It had a pressure sore on the breast. Quality control never should have let it leave the processing plant :flame: I ended up getting a refund.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Well, I cooked the bird--and even the bones are purple! We definetly have decided we arent going to eat it--and I'm going to make a lot of complaints tomorrow.Afraid to even feed it to any animals. Thanks, guys.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

ceresone said:


> Well, I cooked the bird--and even the bones are purple! We definetly have decided we arent going to eat it--and I'm going to make a lot of complaints tomorrow.Afraid to even feed it to any animals. Thanks, guys.


Wise move...that would freak me out!


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

Purple bones would freak me out to!!
Let us know what you find out....

Kaza


----------



## DayBird (Jul 26, 2004)

I've never butchered one myself, but I've been told that silkie chickens not only have purple skin but purple bones as well. Could it have been some weird hybrid?


----------



## Horselover (Mar 22, 2006)

Well, I don't honestly know, but it could be a couple things. It could be that it is just a poor bird. In other words it really is not carrying any weight. 
Or it was not stuck and hung to drain therefore it did not bleed out good.
Frozen chickens etc have black bones when they are cooked, but not sure about turkey.
I would have taken it back to the store and got another one I think.
Kind of makes you not want turkey.


----------



## daytrader (May 8, 2005)

take pics. Complain and DEMAND an answer. I would not settler for a put off, but a answer. That simple.


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

You might want to give the USDA food safty hotline a call and see what they have to say.............................http://www.fsis.usda.gov/OA/news/2003/hotline_holiday.htm


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Please, let us know what you find out.


----------



## hoofinitnorth (Oct 18, 2006)

Isn't there some old wives' tale about a purple breastbone of a fresh-cooked turkey meaning a cold/early/long winter??


----------

